# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Makina te perdorura

## 2043

interesohem per ndonje RENO 7 vendshe 
kush me ndihmon me ndonje link ne France qe te mund te studioj tregun

----------


## K.i EPERM

leboncoin.fr      --i keni të gjitha jo vetem vetura

Përshendetje


http://www.leboncoin.fr/voitures/220407399.htm?ca=6_s

----------


## The Godfather.

http://www.autoscout24.fr/

----------


## 2043

merci  :buzeqeshje:  .....

----------


## 2043

http://www.leboncoin.fr/voitures/220....htm?ca=13_sja nje makine qe me pelqeu
sa i shkon kesaj dogana me ndryshimet e fundit?
 di te ma thote dikush ? 

http://www.leboncoin.fr/voitures/220916296.htm?ca=13_s

----------


## 2043

me jepni nje dore ndihme o njerez te mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BOKE

Ti bej si te duash, por kjo makine per mua nuk ja vlen. Eshte Chrysler i 2003 me 150 mije km. Kjo lloj makine eshte e mbaruar qe kur eshte e re e jo tani qe paska bere 150 mije km.

2000 euro e shitka ai, plus the taksat, tek 3 mijeshi. Eshte shume.

----------


## 2043

> Ti bej si te duash, por kjo makine per mua nuk ja vlen. Eshte Chrysler i 2003 me 150 mije km. Kjo lloj makine eshte e mbaruar qe kur eshte e re e jo tani qe paska bere 150 mije km.
> 
> 2000 euro e shitka ai, plus the taksat, tek 3 mijeshi. Eshte shume.


nuk jam shume i zoti ne kerkimet
nese mundesh me gjej dicka me te mire se kjo  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## K.i EPERM

prevoir joint de culasse hs kjo Veturë është jasht perdorimit (Motorrit i duhet rregullim )

Përshëndetje

----------


## BOKE

> nuk jam shume i zoti ne kerkimet
> nese mundesh me gjej dicka me te mire se kjo


Me vjen keq, po s'te ndihmoj dot. S'jam ne France.

----------


## 2043

> prevoir joint de culasse hs kjo Veturë është jasht perdorimit (Motorrit i duhet rregullim )
> 
> Përshëndetje


thnx K.i Eperm  :buzeqeshje: 

ndoshta mund te me ndihmosh me ndonje kerkim pls

----------


## 2043

po kjo si te duket ? 
http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/sh...e&pageNumber=1

----------


## 2043

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/sh...RT&tabNumber=2

----------


## 2043

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/sh...RT&tabNumber=2

----------


## B@Ne

Shif nje her ketu , mos gjene ate qe do  :buzeqeshje: 

http://www.lacentrale.fr/occasion-vo...lt-espace.html

----------


## 2043

me jepni ndonje mendim  :buzeqeshje: 

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/sh...RT&tabNumber=2

----------


## ooooo

ke ky side qe ke postu, se pari ktheje ne eng se pari (djathtas lart ku duket flamuri)
se dyti majtas lart ke kriteret e perzgjedhje ( marken, modelin, vitin e pare te qarkullimit, kufijte e cmimit, e gjithe ca do te kete e te mos kete tromopili qe kerkon me nje fjale) 

ki parasysh qe ben vaki te te pelqej dicka, te marresh rrugen e te jete shitur, sikunder po ta mbyllesh online te mos jete ashtu sic pretendon.
cdo te shtune ne qytete te ndryshme ka edhe pazar, kerko info nga ndonje qe jeton ne gjermani ne varesi te zones ku pretendon te shkosh

pasi te kesh bere zgjedhjen ke dy opsione targash provizore 
te verdha -te vlefshme vetem per tre dite vetem ne sengen kushtojne ke 70 euro 

te kuqe- te vlefshme per 15 dite mund te futesh edhe jashte sengenit (kroaci psh) kushtojne 150 euro
hajt pazar te mbare

----------


## skender76

> me jepni nje dore ndihme o njerez te mire


Njerz t'mir jemi ne, po dor s'tjapim  :ngerdheshje: 
Makin 7 vendshe?!
Pse mo, do vazhdosh t'punosh furgonaxhi  :ngerdheshje: 

Ne France s'te nimoj dot, po qe per knej ne It, me gjith qejf.

----------


## 2043

> ke ky side qe ke postu, se pari ktheje ne eng se pari (djathtas lart ku duket flamuri)
> se dyti majtas lart ke kriteret e perzgjedhje ( marken, modelin, vitin e pare te qarkullimit, kufijte e cmimit, e gjithe ca do te kete e te mos kete tromopili qe kerkon me nje fjale) 
> 
> ki parasysh qe ben vaki te te pelqej dicka, te marresh rrugen e te jete shitur, sikunder po ta mbyllesh online te mos jete ashtu sic pretendon.
> cdo te shtune ne qytete te ndryshme ka edhe pazar, kerko info nga ndonje qe jeton ne gjermani ne varesi te zones ku pretendon te shkosh
> 
> pasi te kesh bere zgjedhjen ke dy opsione targash provizore 
> te verdha -te vlefshme vetem per tre dite vetem ne sengen kushtojne ke 70 euro 
> 
> ...


Ja nje mike e mire  :buzeqeshje: 
te faleminderit ooooo  :Lulja3:

----------


## 2043

> Njerz t'mir jemi ne, po dor s'tjapim 
> Makin 7 vendshe?!
> Pse mo, do vazhdosh t'punosh furgonaxhi 
> 
> Ne France s'te nimoj dot, po qe per knej ne It, me gjith qejf.


i nderuar Skender
kam kaq  dite qe studioj tregun ne internet
france
gjermani
itali
luksemburg
me sa shof ne gjermani jane me te lirat dhe ka me shume opsione, por kosto e rruges eshte per tu konsideruar
kam pare mjaft edhe ne tregun italian dhe po vazhdoj te shoh
problemi eshte se e dua me kamio automatike .Nuk ka rendesi nese eshte Reno, WW , Ford apo dicka tjeter
problemi eshte qe te jete makine me konsum relativisht te paket le te themi deri ne 2500 kubik maksimumi.

Nese mund te me ndihmosh ketej nga Italia je i mirpritur dhe i nderuar
Kerkimet po vazhdojne
un porosita nje mikun tim qe jeton ne Luksemburg dhe me premtoi se do shikonte, por duket se cmimet aty jane goxha te larta krahasuar me te tjeret , si dhe opsione ka me pak (vend i vogel)  :buzeqeshje: 
respekt per kedo qe me ndihmon sadopak  :Lulja3:

----------

